# Naked green machine juice



## star4marie

So my friend swears that these drinks are soooooo good....and soooo good for you...
they look AWFUL!! :sick:
but I went ahead and bought one. I googled pregnant women drinking these,...and read mixed responses. Some say its so healthy and they drank it their entire pregnancy...others say they didnt drink it because its "gently pasteurized"
any opinions?
i have it in the fridge here at work...lol...I am going to put a call in to my nurse and see what they say....
just curious if anyone drinks these.


----------



## Mum2BKW

What's wrong with things being pasteurised? I thought that would be a good thing, killing the bacteria and so on (like we can have pasteurised cheese but not unpasteurised)?


----------



## star4marie

No, I am saying that some are concerned about drinking it because its only gently pasteurized.
and some were saying things about it causing miscarriage because of this.


----------



## ash211

I don't see a problem with it, I love them! The blue one is my favorite! And they're loaded with vitamins!


----------



## Amberyll23

I drank the strawberry, banana, and mango ones (I forget what they were called, I know they all have names like "green machine", etc.) all the time with my last pregnancy and didn't have any issues. 

Just haven't had the desire to eat/drink much fruit with this pregnancy, so I have not had as many, just a few.


----------



## sue_88

gently pasteurised, is EXACTLY the same thing as pasteurised.

Pasteurisation can take on many many forms:
It can be quick & short like 72C for 15 seconds (for products like milk)
Or it can be slow & long like 63C for 30 minutes.

They add the word gentle so you don't think all the nutrients have been destroyed, it is a completely unnecessary word & is basically just giving you their manufacturing method.

Drink it, and enjoy it. I love the green machine - its soooo yummy!!


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

where in the UK can you buy these id love to try them xx


----------



## sue_88

o0Squeaks0o said:


> where in the UK can you buy these id love to try them xx

I know of Starbucks & Sainsburys.


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

where in the UK can you buy these id love to try them xx


----------



## star4marie

Well i put in a call to my doc's office and they said that it should be fine.
so here goes nothing...lol
they just list such healthy ingredients!! 
happy drinking ladies!! :)


----------



## jensha

They are very tasty and loaded with vitamins!!!! Nothing wrong with them! Really really doubt they were the cause of mc. Probably just an unfortunate coincidence. Too many women drink horrible stuff while pregnant (soda!). Enjoy your green smoothies/juices!


----------



## xdxxtx

So how do you like it? They look soooo gross to me, too, which is why I'm awaiting your update... If you like it, since everyone else who's tried 'em seem to love 'em, I'm definitely gonna go buy one. haha


----------



## sue_88

xdxxtx said:


> So how do you like it? They look soooo gross to me, too, which is why I'm awaiting your update... If you like it, since everyone else who's tried 'em seem to love 'em, I'm definitely gonna go buy one. haha

Honestly, to me they just taste like sweetish sour apple juice. (and it should really - there is 3 apples per bottle.)

You don't really pick up any other notes from the 'boost' ingredients.

Spirulina 
Barley Grass
Chlorella 
Wheat Grass
Brocolli 
Ginger
Spinach 
Parsley
Blue Green Algae 
Garlic

But don't they sound yummy!!!


----------



## star4marie

Well, i tried it ....and it wasnt bad.....it was very tasty. it tasted more like fruit than anything else. 
I just couldnt look at it when i was drinking it lol

personally, i would drink another one for a meal on the go when i just cant stop to eat (which rarely happens lol)
it has lots of calories...but yes, they must be better for you than a soda.
tomorrow i will try the mango flavor. 

but i recommend everyone try it...i have not had one person who has tried it say that they are nasty.

:)


----------



## Amberyll23

The strawberry/banana and the mango are my faaaavorite!!! There is also a purple/blue one (I think it has blueberries and berries, etc.) that is pretty good too!


----------



## xdxxtx

Thanks, folks! I'm definitely gonna try it out for a meal replacement one day!


----------

